# 1949 Case D Series, breaks not working



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted, I had a look on "search" and didn't see anything.

I have a 1949 Case D series with the breaks seized up.

I heard it's an easy enough job to free them up, but I'm a little short on details 

Any tips?

I posted in the Case forum too .. I have a Case "D" series Operators manual available in PDF on one of my web sites .. anyone want a copy? I can post the link


----------



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

No worries guys! ... I have one side all fixed up already 

I'll see .. maybe I'll have time to take some pictures of the other side


----------



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

Here is the link to my Case D Series web site 

Below is a PDF download of an owners manual for a Case D Series Farm Tractor


----------



## Ron Sa (Jul 16, 2010)

I have a 49 D in my collection. The brakes on the D series are not one of it's strong points. All parts must be in good condition and the discs free of transmission grease. The disc must not be rusted to the splined shaft. Even so, they take more pedal force that most other tractors of that era. 

If there is any end play in the splined brake shaft, the lip seal is at risk of leaking. There are shims to adjust the end play. Gently pry up on the splined shaft and if vertical movement can be observed, that suggest the tapered bearing has too much end play.


----------



## Yeggster (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for that info .. based on that then, I'd say I have the breaks on my Case working at around to 75% of their breaking capacity.

The issue is complicated somewhat by a poor conversion a previous owner did. The break pedals have been moved forward and connected with threaded rod 

In the future I plan to move them back to the original location, so the tractor can be operated from standing again, can you post a picture of the break pedals on yours? 

It will help know what to look for (or fabricate) far as parts go, when the time comes.


----------

